
The Open Home Lab Stack (2017) - indigodaddy
https://hackernoon.com/the-open-home-lab-stack-5e5858722fee
======
madjam002
There is a whole sub reddit community around building "home labs" here:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/homelab/](https://www.reddit.com/r/homelab/)

There's some great discussion on there, as well as guides

~~~
themodelplumber
I have been subscribed for a while because it seems like something I _would_
like, but I honestly still don't get it. It seems like a hobby driven by a
deep reverence toward enterprise hardware and software, especially network-
related, most of which is no longer in production. Is there more to it?

~~~
ReverseCold
You get private / self-hosted alternatives to various popular online services?
Own your own data, and it's fun to setup.

List: [https://github.com/Kickball/awesome-
selfhosted](https://github.com/Kickball/awesome-selfhosted)

~~~
themodelplumber
Ok, that's what I was missing, I think--I see that stuff as "advanced home
networking" and less lab-like. But I do really enjoy it.

How do you manage with all the upgrading and maintenance? It seems like a
simple distro upgrade could throw various stability-oriented subsystems like
"photos of my family" into compete chaos.

~~~
jdubs
That's the exact reason I stopped using that stuff. Nothing is worse than the
roommate complaining about being unable to watch tv while the raid 5 rebuilds.

------
jimjimjim
A fun hobby and also a reminder that maybe, just maybe, you don't need "the
cloud".

~~~
GibBreakPls
As a third-world citizen, I'll have to wait like 15 years for the price of
that hardware to come down and be rejected by the first-world before I can
ever hope to run all that crap.

Till then I'll keep feeding the Google/NSA machine.

~~~
jimjimjim
ebay or auction websites. Lots of places dump their equipment at 3-5 years.

another secret is 'you don't need the latest', in fact, almost nobody needs
the latest.

~~~
GibBreakPls
Do you realize that there are more people in the world who can't afford 5 year
old server equipment from eBay than those who can?

Shipping alone would cost 100USD at minimum.

~~~
rconti
... and magically cloud services become more affordable than they are in
richer countries?

~~~
pdimitar
No, but self-hosting has a significant initial investment overhead cost
compared to the places where Amazon and eBay deliver almost for free.

------
zachrose
Maybe I missed something, but what problem is this setup the solution to?

~~~
ReverseCold
You can self host your own replacements to various online services.

Here are some lists:

[https://github.com/Kickball/awesome-
selfhosted](https://github.com/Kickball/awesome-selfhosted)

[https://reddit.com/r/selfhosted](https://reddit.com/r/selfhosted)

~~~
indigodaddy
Excellent reddit discussion of a lot of the self-hosted applications here as
well:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/selfhosted/comments/7n6bgh/what_sof...](https://www.reddit.com/r/selfhosted/comments/7n6bgh/what_software_do_you_have_running/)

------
sharkenstein
Very fun to read but may be too advanced to start with... is there a
particular reason why I couldn't or should't run this on a regular core i7
7700k powered machine?

~~~
slededit
You won't have the fun lugging big iron into your basement and hearing it whir
up.

~~~
rconti
That mini-mini tower pictured (HP Proliant Gen 8) sure doesn't look like big
iron.

~~~
slededit
It's either a decoy for the girlfriend or the start of a Beowulf clusture of
many more.

------
antongribok
If people don't want to run Zentyal, pfSense is a great way to keep your
internal (and external?) DNS in order.

It's also got a nice certificate authority wizard.

------
st3fan
I don't know ..

"You may have heard of Docker, well this is essentially the same thing, except
it’s been around a bit longer."

... really?

~~~
larssorenson
Yes, the author is specifically refering to KVM
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernel-
based_Virtual_Machine](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernel-
based_Virtual_Machine)) which was merged into the Linux kernel in 2007.

Whereas Docker
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Docker_(software)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Docker_\(software\)))
was first released in 2013.

~~~
indigodaddy
Believe that the author was actually specifically referring to LXC (misnamed
as "LXE" in the article), with his Docker reference.

------
randop
Have anyone tried Intel NUC for home lab setup? What are pros and cons?

